# HTC One oder Xperia Z



## GeRm4nY1991 (31. März 2013)

Ich besitze zuzeit das HTC One X Plus 
Und will mir ein neues Handy kaufen 
Das One X Plus würde ich meiner Frau geben da sie keins hat

Nun will ich wissen was den besser ist 
Das Xperia Z oder das One von HTC
Preislich sind die 2 sehr nah

Mfg


----------



## doodlez (31. März 2013)

ich würd das htc nehmen, in sachen austattung nehmen die beiden sich glaub nicht viel mir gefällt das design mehr


----------



## LiL Fränkii (31. März 2013)

Ich würde zum HTC One greifen, aber auch nur wegen der Optik, technisch sind beide ja auf ähnlichem Niveau.


----------



## doodlez (31. März 2013)

naja gibt bei jedem handy ein kaufgrund, beim htc die lautsprecher vorne am handy und beim sony das es wasserfest und staubdicht ist


----------



## Gordon-1979 (31. März 2013)

Das HTC hat keine gute Kamera. 
Und bei custom rom ist HTC etwas kompliziert, aber ok. Von hardware ist HTC besser, Sony hat das bessere Display und ist Staub und Schmutz und kratzfest, so wie Wasserfest. Geschmackssache halt.


----------



## doodlez (31. März 2013)

naja keine gute kamera is so ne sache dafür haben die sonys zumindest jetzt noch diesen bug das sie nicht mehr angehen


----------



## Koyote (31. März 2013)

Also wenn ich die Entscheidung hätte, würde ich auch zum HTC One greifen. Finde es optisch einfach bombe


----------



## turbosnake (31. März 2013)

Ich finde das  Z schöner und da das ONE für die Mülltonne designed wurde und sich ein Beatslogo drauf befindet, kommt es nicht in Frage. Ich will mit sowas nicht rumlaufen.
Sony kommt für mich nicht Infrage, also ist das ZL und Z auch keine Möglichkeit, das S4 sieht a) hässlich aus und hat auch kein Killler Features.

Also gar keins.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (31. März 2013)

doodlez schrieb:


> naja keine gute kamera is so ne sache dafür haben die sonys zumindest jetzt noch diesen bug das sie nicht mehr angehen


 
Nope, schon lange gefixxt mit firmware update. Außerdem betrifft das nicht jedes Phone, es kommt recht selten vor! 


Ich hab das Xperia Z, hab auch lange überlegt. Jetzt muss ich sagen würde ich es niemals mehr tauschen! Das Glas fühlt sich so geil an und die Form mag ich auch mehr als beim HTC. Und die wasserdicht ist ebenfalls geil, habs schon ein paar mal beim Duschen dabei gehabt um Musik zuhören   

Geschwindigkeit nehmen sich beide nichts, Display ist ebenfalls bei beiden genial. 

Also im Endeffekt wirklich eine Frage ob man mehr auf Metall oder Glas wert legt. 

Was beim HTC evtl noch erwähnen kann, das es das am schlechtesten zu reparierende Gerät ist. Heißt, ein Displaytausch wird sehr teuer da es sehr aufwendig ist.


----------



## Abductee (31. März 2013)

Nur weil man etwas leichter reparieren kann, bedeutet es nicht das es günstiger wird.
Bei den ganzen Glas und gefrästen Metallteilen wird jeder Sturz teuer.


----------



## Koyote (31. März 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Ich finde das  Z schöner und da das ONE für die Mülltonne designed wurde und sich ein Beatslogo drauf befindet, kommt es nicht in Frage. Ich will mit sowas nicht rumlaufen.
> Sony kommt für mich nicht Infrage, also ist das ZL und Z auch keine Möglichkeit, das S4 sieht a) hässlich aus und hat auch kein Killler Features.
> 
> Also gar keins.


 Die Frage war hier zwischen einem One und Xperia Z zu entscheiden, deshalb ist dein Beitrag für die Mülltonne geschrieben.


----------



## turbosnake (31. März 2013)

Deiner ist noch mehr.


----------



## $$HardwareKing$$ (31. März 2013)

Also Laut gewissen Test Golem usw. liegt des HTC One schon leicht über dem Xpiria Z, mir persönlich gefällt das HTC optisch besser mit dem Alu  

Ob's wasserdicht is oder net interessiert mich a net wirklich, man soll's fei Etz net noch übertreiben mit'n Smartphone .... 

Kamera des One is übrigens besser wie die 13 Megapixel vom Z  

Tests ergeben das die 4 "Ultra" Pixel ebensogut sind wie die 41 Megapixel von diesem Nokia glaub ich war es  schaut mal Vergleichs Bilder an  

ICH persönlich Rate dir zum HTC, du kannst dir einen ausführlichen Test in der neuen Pad & Phone Anschaun


----------



## Bioschnitzel (31. März 2013)

Koyote schrieb:


> Die Frage war hier zwischen einem One und Xperia Z zu entscheiden, deshalb ist dein Beitrag für die Mülltonne geschrieben.


 


turbosnake schrieb:


> Deiner ist noch mehr.


 
Bitte benehmen, 

wenn jemand nichts sinnvolles zum Thema beitragen kann, dann lässt er es bitte.


----------



## Koyote (31. März 2013)

Es ging hier um die Entscheidung zwischen den beiden Geräten. Ich habe ihm zum One geraten, da es optisch sehr gut aussieht. 
Du hast ihm nicht bei der Entscheidung geholfen, sondern von allen abgeraten. Wahrscheinlich ist dir sogar ein Handy zu schwer zum tragen. Btw: Ein Handy hat keine 5kG wie dieser Kanister, den du nicht tragen konntest 
Alles weitere kannst Du gerne mit mir über PN klären 

Bzgl. der Reperatur: Dass sich das HTC schwer reparieren lässt ist zwar bewiesen, jedoch sollte man sich mal überlegen bzw. nachlesen, wie leicht es überhaupt kaputt geht.
Wenn ich mal dran denke, wie oft mein HTC DHD auf den Boden fliegt (ohne Schutz)... Da ist nicht mal ein sichtbarer Kratzer drinne.


----------



## Pokerclock (31. März 2013)

Thread in das richtige Unterforum verschoben. Die Herren versuchen sich bitte zu benehmen.


----------



## ile (31. März 2013)

Htc one. MMn sehr deutlich besser.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (31. März 2013)

$$HardwareKing$$ schrieb:


> Kamera des One is übrigens besser wie die 13 Megapixel vom Z
> 
> Tests ergeben das die 4 "Ultra" Pixel ebensogut sind wie die 41 Megapixel von diesem Nokia glaub ich war es  schaut mal Vergleichs Bilder an
> 
> ICH persönlich Rate dir zum HTC, du kannst dir einen ausführlichen Test in der neuen Pad & Phone Anschaun


 
Falsch, bei inside Handy wurde die 4 mp mit ultra Pixel getestet und festgestellt dass es eine normale 4 mp Kamera ist und Sony exmor r Chip nicht heran kommt. Sonys Handy Kameras sind mit die besten.


----------



## turbosnake (31. März 2013)

Koyote schrieb:


> Du hast ihm nicht bei der Entscheidung geholfen, sondern von allen abgeraten. Wahrscheinlich ist dir sogar ein Handy zu schwer zum tragen. .


 Da sind alle etwas leicht und deswegen nicht wertig, deswegen wirkt ein IP5 auf mich auch wie Kinderspielzeug.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (31. März 2013)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Falsch, bei inside Handy wurde die 4 mp mit ultra Pixel getestet und festgestellt dass es eine normale 4 mp Kamera ist und Sony exmor r Chip nicht heran kommt. Sonys Handy Kameras sind mit die besten.


 
Ja die Ultrapixel sind mehr ein Marketing-Gag. Es mag sein das der Sensor nicht schlecht ist, allerdings dank der kleinen Auflösung kein Croppinp-Spielraum vorhanden und damit allen in den letzten Jahren erschienen Kameras mMn deutlich hinterherhängt. Die Sony-Cam schlägt sich übrigens richtig gut, mNm auch besser als die des HTC`s bei gleicher Auflösung. 

Ich würde sagen der TE sollte einfach mal in nen Laden gehen und selbst vergleichen. 

Die Größten Unterschiede sind halt folgende:


Sony  - HTC
13MP - 4MP Kamera
Full-HD 5" - Full-HD 4,7" 
Glas und Gummi - Alu 
mSD-Slot - kein SD-Slot
Eckig und flach - geschwungen
2.330 mAh - 2.300 mAh
kontinuierlichen Autofokus bei Video - kein kontinuierlicher Autofokus bei Video
Mono Lautsprecher - Stereo Lautsprecher
Dragontail-Glas (6x stabiler als Gorilla Glas) - Gorilla-Glas

Einzelne Vorteile Xperia:
- Staub und Wasserdicht, sehr robust 
- Bravia Engine 
- Kabellos Aufladbar (wie Elektrorasierer)

Einzelne Vorteile HTC:
- Infrarotempfänger 
- Blinkfeed
- Laute Stereolautsprecher 


Beim HTC One sollte man außerdem erwähnen, das die erste Charge an Geräten "Verarbeitungsfehler" aufweist. Bei einigen Geräten steht das Gehäuse über, sowie ist ein deutlicher Spalt vorhanden. 
Wie viele Geräte davon betroffen sind, weiß ich nicht. Hier ein Thread dazu:

xda-developers - View Single Post - HTC One tiny gap between casing




turbosnake schrieb:


> Da sind alle etwas leicht und deswegen nicht wertig, deswegen wirkt ein IP5 auf mich auch wie Kinderspielzeug.




So ein Blödsinn! Das HTC One und das Xperia Z sind beide sehr hochwertige Geräte und fühlen sich einfach nur klasse an! Und das Iphone 5 fühlt sich ebenfalls deutlich besser an in der Hand als das Vorgänger modell, was einfach nur klobig und schwer wirkt.


----------



## GoZoU (31. März 2013)

Ich habe hier etwas aufgeräumt. Bitte bleibt beim Thema und helft dem TE bei der Entscheidungsfindung.


----------



## Per4mance (2. April 2013)

Da sich technisch nicht viel gibt, würde ich persönlich das Sony aufgrund des Designs vorziehen.

Selbst wenn die IP57 Zertifizierung etwas sinnlos erscheint ist es doch kein Nachteil, falls mal was gegen Garantie gemacht werden muss (Fallschäden o. Wassereintritt)


----------



## Bioschnitzel (3. April 2013)

Sinnlos? 

Ohne witz es ist schön in der Badewanne mitn Smartphone zocken zu können^^ bzw haben schon ein paar Freunde ihre Handys im Sommer zerstört, weil sie ihr Smartphone in der Tasche vergessen haben beim baden oder in nen Pool geschubst werden oder oder oder  
Und das Telefon reinigen ist dadurch ebenfalls kein Problem  

Ich werde das Feature definitiv beim nächsten Smartphone vermissen


----------



## JackOnell (3. April 2013)

Also ich würde immer wieder zu Sony greifen und auch raten.
Die Telefone halten sehr lange, sind gut verarbeitet, und von Design sehr schlicht was ich persönlich bevorzuge. Das Betriebssystem ist auch sehr gut angepasst...
Da mein arc s noch immer supper läuft gibt es für mich keinen Grund, sonst wäre das Z auch eins meiner nächsten


----------



## jeamal (3. April 2013)

Ich finde, dass die Displays bei den Sonys nicht so der hit sind. Die wirken irgendwie sehr blass.
Ein Freund von mit hat das Xperia Z und wenn ich da mein Samsung Galaxy S2 daneben halte, sieht die Bild Quali bei mir um einiges besser aus, trotz niedrigerer Auflösung. Außerdem wäre mir persönlich das Z zu groß und unhandlich.

Hatte letztens das HTC One in der Hand und fand die Haptik und Verarbeitung echt klasse. Aber diese HTC Sense Oberfläche gefällt mir irgendwie nicht.... Desweiteren fehlt der SD Slot und der Akku ist fest verbaut. Das ist meiner Meinung nach ein KO- Kriterium!

An deiner Stelle würde ich noch etwas warten und das Galaxy S4 nehmen


----------



## Bioschnitzel (3. April 2013)

Ich selbst bin von einem S2 auf ein Xperia Z gewechselt, hatte auch Angst das mir das bild zu "blass" ist. Aber schon nach kurzer Zeit habe ich das Display geliebt, kein Vergleich zum S2. Amoled sieht richtig übertrieben aus und auf dem XZ sieht es einfach natürlich und schön aus. Dank Bravia-Engine werden die Kontraste auch hochgeknallt und ähnelt dann dem Amoled sehr stark, aber zum Glück kann man das deaktivieren!


----------



## ile (4. April 2013)

besser beim One: Display, Soundausgabe, Soundaufnahme, Prozessor, Infrarotsender, Sense (mMn ), Zoe, Flashsupport ab Werk, Ergonomie, Design (keine Fingerabdrücke sichtbar), Materialwahl (mMn) 

Besser beim Z: microSD, wasserdicht (wer braucht das wirklich?!), keine extra Bar für Menü button


----------



## Bioschnitzel (4. April 2013)

ile schrieb:


> keine extra Bar für Menü button


 
Hm? Wie meinst du denn das?


----------



## Wambofisch (4. April 2013)

Hi
Ich habe auch vom S2 auf ein Xperia Z gewechselt und nenn mal so ein kleines Feedback:
Ich muss sagen ich liebe dieses Handy, die IP57 ist für mich sehr nützlich, da ich oft unterwegs bin und bei schlamm usw oder regen kann ichs rausnehmen und nutzen, ich kanns im regen putzen usw^^.
Technisch ists erste Sahne, die kamera finde ich persönlich sehr gut, macht bessere Fotos als meine Digicam (die ist aber auch schon in die Jahre gekommen).
Die Leistung, die das Telefon hat ist wirklich enorm überragend. Dann das Display, FHD ist eine wahre Augenweide, ich muss nichts mehr vergrößern, alles gestochen scharf selbst sehr kleiner Text.
Jetzt zu deiner Entscheidung:
Ich empfehle das Z, da es wirklich eine mMn volkommene Schönheit ist. Desweiteren gefällt mir persönlich die Oberfläche sehr viel besser als die beim HTC. Sony hat da wirklich was sehr hübsches gebastelt. Auch das Handydesign an sich ist wirklich sehr hübsch, sehr hochwertig, auch das Glas usw richtig super. Ich finde auch es liegt trotz der Größe angenehm in der Hand. 

@ile: Doch die Bar für Menü Button hast du, einmal links zurück, mitte Home und rechts schnellzugriff. Wenn du Homescreen bist kannst auch mit einem Button ins Menü. Und ich finde wenn ich irgendeine app auf hab einmal Home und dann Menü ist schnell gvemacht.

Einzigste Kritik wäre der feste akku, jedoch komm ich mit meinem locker übern Tag und, wenn ich sagen wir 2h Internet nutzung (HSDPA) und WLAN und mobil Internetz immer an und sagen wir 1 Stunde Hill Climb Race  und zuhause dann nur WLAN und Handy halt immer an, also Bildschirm.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (4. April 2013)

@ Wambofisch 

Das kann ich so unterschreiben, allein vom Design das schönste Smartphone...vorallem wenn man den "Anti Shatter Film" vom Display entfernt, da dann das Sony Logo mit weg ist, einfach nur Clean und schaut nochmal besser aus! Ich liebe mein Z


----------



## FireSale93 (4. April 2013)

Also laut den Tests und Berichten die ich gesehen habe, ist das Xperia Z trotz der IP57-Zertifizierung relativ anfällig für Glasbruch. Sprich einmal runtergefallen und kaputt. Außerdem (vielleicht bin ich als iPhone 5-User auch etwas vorbelastet ) gefällt mir Alu als Material viel besser. Das HTC hat doch auch durch den kleineren Screen ne höhere Pixeldichte und ist nicht so blickwinkelabhängig wie das Xperia Z. Also ich würde das HTC One bevorzugen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (4. April 2013)

Zeig mal den Test, hab nämlich schon viele Droptests gesehen und immer hat das XZ stand gehalten, wird oft als "sehr robust" bezeichnet. Was auch daran liegen dürfte, dass das Gummi außen an den Kanten das Gerät gut schützt. Wobei man natürlich immer Pech haben kann, daher sollte man entweder vorsichtig sein oder ein Case benutzen


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (4. April 2013)

Die Zertifizierung sagt ja nicht aus, dass man das Smartphone herunterfallen lassen darf. Denn es kommt immer auf die Fallhöhe, den Untergrund und die Aufprallstelle an.


----------



## Andi482 (4. April 2013)

Lirum larum Löffelstiel.......ich glaube man findet bei beiden Geräten einen negativen Punkt.

Ich find se beide optisch nicht verkehrt, würde selber aber zum HTC ONE tendieren.
a)  ich habe seit jahren HTC Geräte
b)  habe das bei meinem Arbeitskollegen schon in die Hand nehmen können
c)  es ist in !meinen! Augen das schönere / bessere Gerät.


----------



## FireSale93 (4. April 2013)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Zeig mal den Test, hab nämlich schon viele  Droptests gesehen und immer hat das XZ stand gehalten, wird oft als  "sehr robust" bezeichnet. Was auch daran liegen dürfte, dass das Gummi  außen an den Kanten das Gerät gut schützt. Wobei man natürlich immer  Pech haben kann, daher sollte man entweder vorsichtig sein oder ein Case  benutzen



Finde den expliziten Drop Test den ich meine  auf Youtube leider nicht mehr, jedenfalls hat der Typ in dem Video das  Xperia Z auf die Displayseite fallen lassen und es war sofort mehrmals  gebrochen. Aber klar, Case schützt immer .
Wobei mir die Blickwinkelabhängigkeit schon echt um einiges wichtiger  ist. Ich schmeiß mein Smartphone ja nicht einfach so aus Lust und Laune  auf den Boden


----------



## ile (4. April 2013)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Hm? Wie meinst du denn das?



Wenn eine App nen Menübutton braucht, wird der in einer extra Leiste eingeblendet. Vor irgendeinem Update konnte man das noch abstellen... 



Wambofisch schrieb:


> @ile: Doch die Bar für Menü Button hast du, einmal links zurück, mitte Home und rechts schnellzugriff. Wenn du Homescreen bist kannst auch mit einem Button ins Menü. Und ich finde wenn ich irgendeine app auf hab einmal Home und dann Menü ist schnell gvemacht.
> .



Was möchtest du mir sagen? Ich verstehe diesen Post leider überhaupt nicht...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (4. April 2013)

ile schrieb:


> Wenn eine App nen Menübutton braucht, wird der in einer extra Leiste eingeblendet. Vor irgendeinem Update konnte man das noch abstellen...


 
Ähm nein, der Menübutton taucht dann einfach in der Navbar neben den anderen 3 Symbolen auf.


----------



## Jahai (4. April 2013)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Ähm nein, der Menübutton taucht dann einfach in der Navbar neben den anderen 3 Symbolen auf.



Er meint doch auch das HTC One :S
Da ist nirmalerweise keine Navbar..


----------



## Bioschnitzel (4. April 2013)

Achso, sorry das hatte ich falsch verstanden. 

Ist das wirklich so beim One? Das ist ja mal käse


----------



## ile (5. April 2013)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Achso, sorry das hatte ich falsch verstanden.
> 
> Ist das wirklich so beim One? Das ist ja mal käse



Ja, die haben die Funktion, das auf den Back button zu legen, per update (versehentlich? Oder weil Google es so wollte?) entfernt. Geht im Moment nur per Root und Mod wieder


----------



## RainbowCrash (6. April 2013)

Ich war schon vor der gleichen Frage, allerdings hat mir das One noch nie wirklich gut gefallen, in schwarz siehts halbwegs gut aus, in silber einfach nur hässlich.
Die Lautsprecher sind für mich kein Punkt, für mehr als Systemsounds brauch ich die eh nicht. Das absolute K.O. fürs One war der On/Off Button,
noch schlimmer positionieren kann man das Teil absolut nicht. Die Lautstärketasten fürs XZ sind auch nicht perfekt positioniert aber im Vergleich zum On/Off Button braucht man die sowieso selten. 
Das gesamte Design inkl. Beats Logo kommt dann neben der Software auch noch dazu, damit wäre ich aber warscheinlich eher klar gekommen als mit dem On/Off Button.
IR-Diode ist für mich auch uninteressant, Fernseher hab ich keinen und geplant ist erst mal auch keiner.


----------



## RingOfFire (7. April 2013)

Stehe auch zwischen der Entscheidung der beiden Handys, hier sind noch ein paar Fakten:

Tecelekt Forum • Thema anzeigen - HTC One oder Xperia Z?

Ich persönlich bin mittlerweile eher für das Xperia und werde mir dies auch sehr wahrscheinlich holen!


----------

